# had to stop reading 'if you could ask your doner...'



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

just want to say that i havent even read the first page of 'if you could as your doner' as im sat at work and in tears  - not sad tears, anything but, but lovely, wonderful tears of all the hope that someone can give another.... so much so that this has swayed me even more to do egg donating.

i spoke to my DH about it last nite and feel this is something that we can do, not just financial reasons but to help someone in a position like us, and if i can help in anyway possible for someone to have their dream then im doing it!

thanks everyone.


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Kitten

You sound like you may be ideal candidates for egg sharing, if there is no IF problem with your eggs.  You give half your eggs to someone who needs DE and they pay most of your costs of treatment.  There is a separate thread on egg sharing where you can find out more.

I have a lovely baby as the result of egg donation (though not sharing), and my DH and I are enormously grateful to my donor (sister) for giving us the chance to become parents at last.  Anyone who is willing to share their eggs to give another woman a chance of motherhood is a star.  

All the best
Essex Girl x


----------

